# SYSFADD - Strut Your Stuff For a Day Day!!! This is why you joined!



## AnnMarie (Dec 4, 2006)

Welcome everyone, today is the day, and the time is upon us. 

Start strutting your stuff for fun and friskiness. Remember, this thread has an expiration date, and all the pictures will soon be but a distant memory. Post, enjoy, take mental pictures and thank you ALL for supporting Dimensions (even if it was for sex-ay pics!)

The thread will turn into a pumpkin sometime on Weds evening - so enjoy it. 

Here is my donation. And I'm glad it's going to good use, because this picture was totally unappreciated in its previous life.


----------



## missaf (Dec 5, 2006)

Here's my donation, taken today 

*puts on a brave face!  *


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 5, 2006)

missaf said:


> Here's my donation, taken today
> 
> *puts on a brave face!  *



Girl, that is a GREAT picture!!!! Yay you!!!  

Sexy Momma... literally.


----------



## Tina (Dec 5, 2006)

No nudies from this girl, but here's the first one.


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 5, 2006)

Okay, so maybe the hat's a little too "Village People" 

...I thought it would work. :doh:

.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 5, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Okay, so maybe the hat's a little too "Village People"
> 
> ...I thought it would work. :doh:
> 
> .



Woooo hoooo!! Man butt!! 

I hope this is the beginning of a very fun trend.  Great shot, FT!!


----------



## missaf (Dec 5, 2006)

More man butt!


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 5, 2006)

My girlfriend's approach was much better...it truly captured the 'real me'. 

.


----------



## missaf (Dec 5, 2006)

Tina said:


> No nudies from this girl, but here's the first one.


 
Nice pocket, nice jeans, nice person fillin' em too :bow:


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 5, 2006)

missaf said:


> Nice pocket, nice jeans, nice person fillin' em too :bow:



Ditto... that's a roundie rump.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 5, 2006)

Here's my first contribution. There may be more, depending on my mood...

It's not midnight here, so not yet technically SYSFADD. I'm a rebel! Don't try to stop me!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow. 

AM- Shmolies! Are you cooking beef round? Cuz I smell delicious hot ass in the kitchen. 

Missaf- If that is your brave face, then we should play poker.  

Tina- Um, where can I set my eggnog? No, really, I'm just looking at my eggnog. 

FT- Dude, I know SOMEBODY's girlfriend must be happy! Makes a man wish he looked that good if he grew a beard... 

Barb- How do you concentrate at school all day after seeing_ that _in the mirror in the morning? I'd personally never get any work done!

What a start, let the strut begin!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 5, 2006)

Sandie ass


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 5, 2006)

OK...

Here are 3 that I took of my daughter Rachael (BBWModel) on Sunday...



Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## missaf (Dec 5, 2006)

Hahaha, Sandie_Z -- I love those jeans on you!

Sandie S-R -- I love the scarf photo, that's so cute!


----------



## angeleyes (Dec 5, 2006)

I thought I would come out of lurk mode and share a little something....


----------



## Tina (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh, this is fun. 

First, thank you muchly, missa, AM and Jay. :kiss2: 

I love what your girlfriend did with your pic, FT -- I am assuming you wanted us to see the _real_ FreeThinker...  

AnnMarie, how anyone could not appreciate that I do not know, but it sounds like much idiocy was involved.  

Missa, you have a lovely shape -- you truly are Rubenesque -- and very pretty Beauty Marks (when Jimmy was little he called them "bee you marks").

Free Thinker, I love the biker pic. 

Barb, this is unsurprising. You are gorgeous with clothes on, no surprise that you'd be even more lovely with (some of) them off.

Sandie Z, even your ass has an "S" on it. 

Sandie S-R, Rachael is lovely. Is it funny to see her now, (almost) bare-assed on the fur rug? As a mom I would think there would be a certain amount of deja vu there.  I always say that she looks so much like her momma, but I'll refrain since she's not dressed.  

Angeleyes, I'm glad you came out of lurk mode.  You look wonderful, and I know the guys are going to _love_ the doorway pic. Gives a greater sense of proportion and all. Welcome!!!


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 5, 2006)

Thank you, Tina.

My girlfriend just worked that up for fun, not thinking I'd want to post it, but I got a kick out of it, and thought others would, too.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 5, 2006)

Lots O' Bootay...


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 5, 2006)

One more....


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 5, 2006)

Alrighty! I've been reading about this day since I started coming to this chat community. So here I am, strutting my stuff  hehe... eis goood? Oh how I love the people on here! You all were the first place I showed off a half naked ass to ... I think ever... In my first profile pic. Thats why I love you people. Cause you love my fat ass 
Sasha


----------



## missaf (Dec 5, 2006)

Wonderful, soft and rubenesque curves! *cheer* Thanks for sharing!



ThatFatGirl said:


> Lots O' Bootay...


----------



## missaf (Dec 5, 2006)

Sasha, thanks for sharing! A fine ass you have indeed, I'm glad you shared!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 5, 2006)

I must say missaf, your pic has a very artsy quality about it. LOVE IT!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow we have some beatiful women here.. You all look great and sooooooo many curves. The boys' heads are gonna spin.


----------



## TS Monkey (Dec 5, 2006)

Sasha in that first picture you're wider than the doorway. And that's amazing.



- Tight Squeeze Monkey


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 5, 2006)

*swoon* wow.... Life is good


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 5, 2006)

Lol thanks TS Moneky  But I think we need to see some more guys going on here. Im pleased to see FreeThinker doing his thang... so come on fellas! Jay, I know you are gonna join in


----------



## ripley (Dec 5, 2006)

Here goes nuttin. Thanks to rainyday for taking the date stamp off of my ass and the background out.  That's a true friend, that'll make your ass pristine.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 5, 2006)

I was trying to do a sexy look. I think it came out more like "Am I gonna have to choke a bitch?"


----------



## Carrie (Dec 5, 2006)

Whoa, rip, that picture is hot! Good for you! It's always the quiet ones, y'know.... (oh, wait, you're not quiet).  

More lecherous comments to come. Need more sleep now.


----------



## Donna (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh what the hell...not like folks haven't seen me wearing far less before....





(and yes, those are snowflakes on my undies...I was trying to be Christmassy.:huh: )


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 5, 2006)

Nothing truly artistic from me..lol..just belly


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Faints*

Wooooow. Hotness overload.


Also, I'll have my contributions up later today, after work.


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 5, 2006)

Here I am!

BTW, this is not the underwear I originally bought, but I ran out of time to gussy up. I wish this was on Friday. Oh well.


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 5, 2006)

And more fun for all.


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 5, 2006)

Last one (for now). Hope you enjoyed.


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 5, 2006)

But this is the only one I feel comfortable uploading right now (I am at work...)

View attachment 12044


----------



## abluesman (Dec 5, 2006)

Excellent! Excellent! Excellent! 

AM, Tina, Missa, Sandie Z, TFG, Sasha, Misty, you all look absolutely fabulous. Each and every one of you. And Donna, those smoldering eyes. You're making me breath funny. What a wonderful day this is.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 5, 2006)

Gorgeous, gorgeous pics ladies!

C'mon men, let's go! Time to ante up!


----------



## Carrie (Dec 5, 2006)

..........


----------



## Carrie (Dec 5, 2006)

Yowzah! Everyone looks SO good. You're all making me tingly in my naughty bits. :smitten: 

(So nice to see some new faces, too... and asses, and racks, and well, y'know).


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 5, 2006)

Wowwowwow...what beautiful ladies!! (and handsome gent) I just love this thread! :smitten: (oh, and Carrie...you're totally wearing my bra.)


----------



## Carrie (Dec 5, 2006)

Joy. You're _white_ hot. 'Nuff said. 


(I get the feeling a lot of us have that bra. )


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 5, 2006)

I was fooling around with my photo program and did this, which I thought was neat:


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 5, 2006)

Amazing pics everyone. Wowza!!!!!! Can't wait to see what else gets put up today. 

You all look so totally amazing! Thanks for participating and sharing your cute fine behinds!


----------



## Smushygirl (Dec 5, 2006)

Everyone looks so booty-full!:wubu: We need some more mens on here!

Here is my pic:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 5, 2006)

Smushygirl said:


> Everyone looks so booty-full!:wubu: We need some more mens on here!
> 
> Here is my pic:


OH nice pic Smushygirl!  Very hot! And I dont just mean the fire in the backround  And I agree... where are you guys hiding?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 5, 2006)

Here's a couple "guy pics," if anyone is interested.  

Um, I can be such an ass if I don't get my coffee in the morning.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 5, 2006)

Really.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Dec 5, 2006)

Is it me, or is it hot in here all the sudden?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 5, 2006)

Jay??

How do you feel about married women???????????????? 

*wink*


----------



## Kimberleigh (Dec 5, 2006)

Sorry, I forgot to attach the pics...my mind was elsewhere.

Here's my stuff.


----------



## Smushygirl (Dec 5, 2006)

OMG, Jay! Encore, encore!!! :smitten: 

Kimberleigh, I love natural beauty, and a beauty in nature.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 5, 2006)

One thing to say: Those dudes who only hang out on the paysite board don't know what they're missing! 

Okay, two things: I love the variety these threads always bring--poses, undies, backgrounds and the amazing mix of shapes. It always fascinates me how no two fat women (or FA's, Free and Jay ) ever look the same. I think I enjoy it as much as the men do lol. What a lot of effort, too, put into supporting Dim. (Even if part of the motivation is getting to pose in your skivvies. )


[size=-2]Edited to add Jay above since his royal hotness posted while I was posting.[/size]


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 5, 2006)

Jay.....  :smitten: :smitten: :eat2: those pics make this thread worth having!!!


----------



## RyanFA (Dec 5, 2006)

View attachment 12054


BrownEyedGirl

I really believe she's redefined the meaning of Beautiful! 


View attachment 12055


Just a picture of me in the Bahamas!


----------



## rainyday (Dec 5, 2006)

These weren’t actually taken for SYSFDD. They’re part of a photo project I’ve been working on just for myself. I’m hoping I can trust you all not to try to download them or let them leave the Clubhouse. (And if nobody would post, "Hey, rainy has nekkid pictures" out on the other board, I’d appreciate that too. lol)


----------



## rainyday (Dec 5, 2006)

..........


----------



## rainyday (Dec 5, 2006)

For a week now I’ve been debating whether or not to post this one. Finally decided I’d feel comfortable as long as it has this majorly unsubtle strategic blocking. I realize it looks ridiculous, but it’s that or nothing.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 5, 2006)

This one is just a test shot for one I’m still working on. As you can see, there are several things that still need fixing (different background, more even lighting, tidier hair, different cropping).


----------



## missaf (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow, Jay and Kim and Sasha and Rainy! :wubu: 

and Joyjoy, and Smushy and Carrie! :smitten: 

And Donna, I love your theme for the month, so fitting, and so sexy! you and Misty in yout "hot" pink undies :smitten: 

And thanks to the new comers, Kuro and Yankee! This is so much fun!


----------



## Tina (Dec 5, 2006)

Still a bit speechless here... Can I just say: Wow! Hot! Y'all are pure art. 

And poor Kuro-belly. Are the burns feeling better?


----------



## Tina (Dec 5, 2006)

I feel completely overdressed.

Not my best pic -- my nose is looking as long as a collie's and I have what Big refers to as my Elvis sneer. Heh. Oh well.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 5, 2006)

Beautiful pics, rainy. So artistic! I'm green with envy.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 5, 2006)

Tina said:


> I feel completely overdressed.
> 
> Not my best pic -- my nose is looking as long as a collie's and I have what Big refers to as my Elvis sneer. Heh. Oh well.


Oh Tina  Showing off the cleavage! Nice!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 5, 2006)

And now, a tasteful view of me bum.

Please appreciate the shoes, as I very rarely wear heels. Pain is not my friend.


----------



## Tina (Dec 5, 2006)

Thank you, Sasha.  Is that a cute beauty mark you have on your bum?


----------



## Carrie (Dec 5, 2006)

Niiiiiiice ass, Ren. *leer*


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 5, 2006)

Haha... cute beauty mark? No. Not so flattering birth mark... lol yes


----------



## Tina (Dec 5, 2006)

Honey, on you it is a beauty mark.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 5, 2006)

Hehe  awww shanks


----------



## saucywench (Dec 5, 2006)

rainyday said:


> For a week now Ive been debating whether or not to post this one. Finally decided Id feel comfortable as long as it has this majorly unsubtle strategic blocking. I realize it looks ridiculous, but its that or nothing.


All gorgeous, but no surprise there.

I'm currently thinking of some clever replacement for the black blocks. I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 5, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Beautiful pics, rainy. So artistic! I'm green with envy.


Heh. Now if I could just get one of my rolls to wink like your uber cool avatar, hot stuff, I'd be happy. Thanks. 



saucywench said:


> I'm currently thinking of some clever replacement for the black blocks. I'll get back to you on that.


I'm skeered. But curious!  I tried littering the area with flowers and boy, if the blocks look corny, you should have seen that.


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 5, 2006)

Tina said:


> Still a bit speechless here... Can I just say: Wow! Hot! Y'all are pure art.
> 
> And poor Kuro-belly. Are the burns feeling better?


Yes, they are fine. Thanks so much for asking!! I feel invisible here sometimes.


----------



## Tina (Dec 5, 2006)

I understand, but you're not. It can just take a while to get to know people. I noticed you since you started posting (although honestly, _at first_ I wasn't sure if you were a girl or a guy), but lately I've been reading more than posting. Don't give up, just let us get to know you more.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 5, 2006)

Everyone looks terrific! Once I get home, I'll post. (Ryan and I were going to take pics but forgot!)


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 5, 2006)

That was taken in self-timer mode in a wonderful hotel earlier this year.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 5, 2006)

A light display of flexibility......and my weird kicking facial expressions.






Now I kick you away!!!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow! Conrad and Juan! Awesome pics! 

How's THAT for some male pics, girlies?!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 5, 2006)

Okay, I don't think I can list everyone who's joined in the fun so far... but to everyone, the pictures are GREAT!!! You all rock for sharing, and one special note to rainy that the pictures are really unbelievable, and although I understand why you butchered up the last one (LOL) I wish you hadn't. (Did you consider some blurry fractals instead of the black? LOL, might seem less disconnected...lol, and yes, I bet the flowers were a nice idea, but hard to execute.)

It's just a beautiful piece, subject, composition, etc.... beautiful work.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 5, 2006)

Maybe I'm going crazy with all the pics this time around. But I actually had several I liked.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 5, 2006)

Ren Woman, I wish you hadn't set the bar so sexily high. I should go say that on the main board. HOT DAMN!!!!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 5, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Maybe I'm going crazy with all the pics this time around. But I actually had several I liked.
> 
> 
> :wubu: Lovely!!! :wubu:


----------



## SummerG (Dec 5, 2006)

1st warm wishes from my (upper) belly to everyone...



and then just a little shelf peaking out :blush:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 5, 2006)

I cannot believe how beautiful all you ladies are.

And Conrad - ME-OW!! *wink wink*

LOL


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 5, 2006)

To Jon:

WOOT!! You can drop kick me anytime, cutie!!!:smitten: :smitten:


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 5, 2006)

And my frontal contribution.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 5, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> And my frontal contribution.


Holy Sexy Batman!!!


----------



## rainyday (Dec 5, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, I don't think I can list everyone who's joined in the fun so far... but to everyone, the pictures are GREAT!!! You all rock for sharing, and one special note to rainy that the pictures are really unbelievable, and although I understand why you butchered up the last one (LOL) I wish you hadn't. (Did you consider some blurry fractals instead of the black? LOL, might seem less disconnected...lol, and yes, I bet the flowers were a nice idea, but hard to execute.)
> 
> It's just a beautiful piece, subject, composition, etc.... beautiful work.



Thanks, AM! That means a lot coming from you. I don't know how to do fractals actually. I've been looking at the original one again though trying to decide and I may end up putting it up as is. Still vacillating. Cute panties, btw. I liked Sasha's purply ones earlier in the thread as well.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 5, 2006)

Okay, y'all - I have my camera, but I apparently left the camera cord at my parents' house over Thanksgiving. So, I'm sorry, but you'll have to settle for some non-nude (but still full of cleavage!) shots. You can spank me, if you want. I'll do better next time.  

I would ask, though, that if you save these, you ensure they are used for your own...ahem...personal use, and that you don't upload them anywhere, please.  I plan on starting a career soon, and I'd prefer these didn't show up where I least expected them.  Thanks!

Oh, and PS - all you gap-toothed girls from the gap-toothed thread will LOVE the fact you can see the gap in these.


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 5, 2006)

Im not going to say whos my fave pics cos they're all wonderful and now I see why I put up the donation :smitten: 
As for me broken camera :doh:


----------



## Jane (Dec 5, 2006)

Girls, sorry, I appreciate the pictures, but you just don't do it for me.

But the MEN!!!!!!!......:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :bow:


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Dec 5, 2006)

Last time I posted booty, so here's a little bit o' front. This was originally going to be a Valentine for someone who turned out not to deserve it. His loss, y'all's gain...


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 5, 2006)

Taking photos now. Uploaded soon.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 5, 2006)

SummerG said:


> 1st warm wishes from my (upper) belly to everyone...


LOL. Funny. 

Jon, I love that you did the classic bendover pose the ladies usually do, but in a guy way. Nice bit of gender equity there.

BBMe-- They're all pretty, but that second one especially.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 5, 2006)

Aww, thanks rainy. Your pics were SO beautiful. Not just hot, but truly beautiful.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 5, 2006)

crap sandwich. everyone in here is extremely lovely!! :wubu: posting after you foxes is damn near impossible!! sheeeeeeesh.


----------



## Smushygirl (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow everybody!!! Everyone is just so beautiful!!! Hubba, hubba Jon and Conrad! 

I have a few more to share, Hope you like!:batting:


----------



## Rainahblue (Dec 5, 2006)

Ok, this is soooo much better than the pupu platter I was expecting when I first signed up... :eat2: 

Cheers to you sexy, brave souls! ​


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 5, 2006)

supersoup said:


> crap sandwich. everyone in here is extremely lovely!! :wubu: posting after you foxes is damn near impossible!! sheeeeeeesh.



Less talking and more nudie photo posting, Miss Cutiepants.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 5, 2006)

Shower pics, smushy? Lovely!


----------



## supersoup (Dec 5, 2006)

holy hot stuff smushy girl!!! i better post now and just get it over with. behold, the dork.



laugh, and i gut you.

have a nice day.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 5, 2006)

Soupie! I love, love, love the look in your eyes! Mrowr! That pic makes me want to...






steal you and have a sleepover with you in which we give each other makeovers and mani/pedis. What'd ya think I was gonna say? 

Christ Almighty - I am such a girlie girl.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 5, 2006)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Last time I posted booty, so here's a little bit o' front. This was originally going to be a Valentine for someone who turned out not to deserve it. His loss, y'all's gain...



WOOOO HOOOOOOO boobies!!!!!


Aren't WE bold lately!!!


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 5, 2006)

supersoup said:


> holy hot stuff smushy girl!!! i better post now and just get it over with. behold, the dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You look beautiful :wubu:


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 5, 2006)

supersoup said:


> holy hot stuff smushy girl!!! i better post now and just get it over with. behold, the dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE that picture, and there are some guys here who will be wiping drool over those lovely side rolls and plush arm!


----------



## Carrie (Dec 5, 2006)

Carla, LOVE that Valentine!! Definitely his loss. 

Soup, you look absolutely beautiful. Bravo to you for posting!


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 5, 2006)

'Kay, my turn for the first round of photos.

As usual, I apologize for the crappy quality, but I only have the use of a camera phone and a bathroom to take photos.

Here's the first one... 


A blurry ass shot...

O noes! Naughty naughty side view!



More smut to be added later tonight, including a way better ass shot.


----------



## Smushygirl (Dec 5, 2006)

BBM, Thanks for the complient. I love your pics, too! Especially the gap-toothed one.

Soupee, you are so hot I singed my eyelashes!

Blackjack, the police are coming to arrest me for looking at your pictures!


----------



## supersoup (Dec 5, 2006)

i *heart* boy ass.

keep it coming.

hawtness.

(and thanks for the nice words folks :wubu: )


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 5, 2006)

Smushygirl said:


> Blackjack, the police are coming to arrest me for looking at your pictures!



I swear I'm nineteen!

(Either that, or there's something I'm missing. I _am _rather tired today, and not as sharp as usual.)


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 5, 2006)

supersoup said:


> holy hot stuff smushy girl!!! i better post now and just get it over with. behold, the dork.
> 
> *Sexiness*



By the way...

OH MY GOD. WANTwantwantwant.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 5, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> 'Kay, my turn for the first round of photos.
> 
> As usual, I apologize for the crappy quality, but I only have the use of a camera phone and a bathroom to take photos.
> More smut to be added later tonight, including a way better ass shot.



Oh MY that is a very, very nice belly/hip region peeking out there. eek!! :blush:


----------



## supersoup (Dec 5, 2006)

agreed AM. and since i'm on my bravery kick, here's the best one ever. showcasing my larger than the average arse, and my try to be sexy but look like a jackass face. enjoy.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Dec 5, 2006)

supersoup said:


> agreed AM. and since i'm on my bravery kick, here's the best one ever. showcasing my larger than the average arse, and my try to be sexy but look like a jackass face. enjoy.




Look at the hottie!

The pictures of you in the hat made me want to pinch your cheeks, but that is some fine shelf you got there, chica!

(And yes, I set up that joke perfectly for someone. Help a straight girl out, fellas...)

PS, can I do mani/pedis with you and BBM? I've got some bitchin' polish...


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Dec 5, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> WOOOO HOOOOOOO boobies!!!!!
> 
> 
> Aren't WE bold lately!!!



Thanks, gorgeous! Actually feeling a little down today. But next full moon: leopard print!


----------



## supersoup (Dec 5, 2006)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Look at the hottie!
> 
> The pictures of you in the hat made me want to pinch your cheeks, but that is some fine shelf you got there, chica!
> 
> ...


:blush: 

thank you miss. i'm learning to love rockin my arse!!

and anyone's welcome to join us for the mani/pedis. it'll be fun times


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 5, 2006)

rainyday said:


> LOL. Funny.
> 
> Jon, I love that you did the classic bendover pose the ladies usually do, but in a guy way. Nice bit of gender equity there.
> 
> BBMe-- They're all pretty, but that second one especially.


I'll do some more pictures when I get home from Tae Kwon Do. Maybe I should do that pose with some boxers


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 5, 2006)

supersoup said:


> holy hot stuff smushy girl!!! i better post now and just get it over with. behold, the dork.
> 
> 
> laugh, and i gut you.
> ...



!!!!!!! You're so beautiful!!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 5, 2006)

supersoup said:


> agreed AM. and since i'm on my bravery kick, here's the best one ever. showcasing my larger than the average arse, and my try to be sexy but look like a jackass face. enjoy.



No, no, honey. That look is "Oh my Goodness!! Is my ass showing????"

Trust me. I'm a professional. 

If you keep showing those I'm going to try to recruit you. "Want some extra money, little girl???" *evil cackle*


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 5, 2006)

I said I might show my "assets" bare, so here ya go:


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 5, 2006)

Here's two more.

Naked Jack Ass:


Crooked n' nekkid:


(Damn those strategically placed laptops, eh?)


----------



## Risible (Dec 5, 2006)

Okay folks and here you have it... It's not like I was embarrassed posing for my husband, but I'm kinda embarrassed to be posting the results....These were taken an hour or so ago, very fresh. And, by the way, yes, I _am_ wearing panties  .


----------



## Risible (Dec 5, 2006)

Second in the series...You wouldn't know it, but I still have the panties on. They're really pretty too, all black satin and lace.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 5, 2006)

supersoup said:


> laugh, and i gut you.



Soup, that first photo is my favorite ever of all the ones I've seen you post. It's just sweet and open. I love all the cute ones you post too though. 

Sandie, maybe we should be renaming this the Strut your Bareassets thread. We're a flesh flashing clothing-optional crowd this time. 

Strategic book placement, Risible!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 5, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> Really.


Officially added to the spank bank 

HOT


----------



## Risible (Dec 5, 2006)

And this last is of my husband, biodieselman, who actually cooperated more than I had hoped for by donning a pair of shorts. Nice legs, huh? :wubu:


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Dec 5, 2006)

Risible said:


> Okay folks and here you have it... It's not like I was embarrassed posing for my husband, but I'm kinda embarrassed to be posting the results....These were taken an hour or so ago, very fresh. And, by the way, yes, I _am_ wearing panties  .



Heh, very artfully placed book you got there.

Lovely shots!


----------



## ripley (Dec 5, 2006)

So cute, Risible.  I love the strategically placed book in the first one!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 5, 2006)

These are repeats from a few of these ago..but I thought the newbies would enjoy them..and crap..they may have to be my favorite body pics ever


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Dec 5, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Soup, that first photo is my favorite ever of all the ones I've seen you post. It's just sweet and open. I love all the cute ones you post too though.
> 
> Sandie, maybe we should be renaming this the Strut your Bareassets thread. We're a flesh flashing clothing-optional crowd this time.
> 
> Strategic book placement, Risible!



I agree, rainy: this SYSFADD is the motherload!

And not just for the guys this time. Between Jay and Freeth and Blackjack...[pause to dwell on mental image]...wait, what was I saying?


----------



## James (Dec 5, 2006)

Beautiful pics all... i was only told about the clubhouse by a friend today and getting some pics up might be a bit of an issue at short notice...

basically i'm trying to get my pc to speak to my olympus c-4000 camera... and they dont seem to want to at the moment...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 5, 2006)

Smushygirl said:


> Wow everybody!!! Everyone is just so beautiful!!! Hubba, hubba Jon and Conrad!
> 
> I have a few more to share, Hope you like!:batting:




Wow, Smush, GREAT pics!! Very sexy!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 5, 2006)

Yay for Risible (such a pretty lady behind all those pretty meals!) and bio for joining in the fun! And blackjack for his latest contribution... yay, I'm so glad so many people are joining in the fun this time. 

Remember folks, only about 24 hours left... so get your pics up, and encourage others to join in the fun!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 5, 2006)

supersoup said:


> agreed AM. and since i'm on my bravery kick, here's the best one ever. showcasing my larger than the average arse, and my try to be sexy but look like a jackass face. enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> TOTALLY adorable and sexy to boot(y)


----------



## James (Dec 5, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Yay for Risible (such a pretty lady behind all those pretty meals!) and bio for joining in the fun! And blackjack for his latest contribution... yay, I'm so glad so many people are joining in the fun this time.
> 
> Remember folks, only about 24 hours left... so get your pics up, and encourage others to join in the fun!



hi annmarie...

is that like 24 hrs from about now...?

[edit.... what a dumb question! lol... i really should read before I type]


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 5, 2006)

Risible said:


> Okay folks and here you have it... It's not like I was embarrassed posing for my husband, but I'm kinda embarrassed to be posting the results....These were taken an hour or so ago, very fresh. And, by the way, yes, I _am_ wearing panties  .




wow!! Great pic!! If I had a willing photographer I'd love to do similar poses. I like that!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 5, 2006)

Risible said:


> And this last is of my husband, biodieselman, who actually cooperated more than I had hoped for by donning a pair of shorts. Nice legs, huh? :wubu:





Hubba Hubba!


----------



## Donna (Dec 5, 2006)

And one more....at my husband's request.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm late to the party but better late than never......forgive the quality - was having camera issues


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 5, 2006)

Here's a triple:

I love this vest.


Maybe the only butt pic of me...ever!


Here's the front view. Tequila Club t-shirt which I got in Cancun.[/CENTER]


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 5, 2006)

I promise that there'll be some more pictures later tonight. Ones that are really gonna require a little censor block, if that's okay.


----------



## Donna (Dec 5, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Heh. Now if I could just get one of my rolls to wink like your uber cool avatar, hot stuff, I'd be happy. Thanks.
> 
> 
> I'm skeered. But curious!  I tried littering the area with flowers and boy, if the blocks look corny, you should have seen that.



A well placed ribbon would have done the trick...if I remember correctly, you can do that with Photoshop.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 5, 2006)

Alrighty. . . .


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 5, 2006)

oops, forgot my tummy. This was when it was smaller.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 5, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Alrighty. . . .
> 
> 
> OMG Rainy...just gorgeous!!!


----------



## rainyday (Dec 5, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> A well placed ribbon would have done the trick...if I remember correctly, you can do that with Photoshop.


Heh. Too late! I was simul-posting while you were posting.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Dec 5, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I promise that there'll be some more pictures later tonight. Ones that are really gonna require a little censor block, if that's okay.



Um, yeah. I think that'll be all right.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 5, 2006)

To comment on each picture would take up space needed for more pics *hint hint people*...but DAYUM we have a HOT group here in the Clubhouse. Honestly folks....some of the hottest pics yet. I must now go back and do a second viewing...well right after I clean up the drool from the first round!


----------



## Donna (Dec 5, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Heh. Too late! I was simul-posting while you were posting.



Rainy, Chuck said to tell you that you are absolutely stunning. I have to agree.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 5, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Alrighty. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wistful (Dec 5, 2006)

I hope this works..Everyone here has totally inspired me..Please forgive my non-matching bra and panties..I'm bottom heavy so I can never buy a matching set..


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 5, 2006)

My dear Rainyday - after seeing your absolutely gorgeous photos this time - I will probably never flash my bare ass again.

Sweetie your photos are incredible.:shocked:


----------



## wistful (Dec 5, 2006)

I didn't realize that the watermark would be up..Does anyone know how I can easily shrink a pic without using that program? 





Liz


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 5, 2006)

Everyone's pics are so sexy...I thought I'd better post one more.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Dec 5, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Alrighty. . . .



I'm SOOO glad you posted the uncensored version. That is breathtaking!

Seriously, that reminds me of pre-Raphaelite art. Which happens to be my favorite. You are sheer beauty!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 5, 2006)

Multiples seem to be the way to go...here's another.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 5, 2006)

This is my favorite one of this batch.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 5, 2006)

I have to admit that I eagerly look forward to seeing more pictures of This1Yankee.


----------



## wistful (Dec 5, 2006)

Anyone who has come to the chatroom over the last couple of years has most likely seen this shot but I'm having too much fun to stop now!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 5, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I promise that there'll be some more pictures later tonight. Ones that are really gonna require a little censor block, if that's okay.



As long as they are just regular pose type pics, and not "action" shots, etc...LOL, think paysite board rules when posting.  

AM


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 5, 2006)

To the latest additions... Donna, Randi, Valentine, and anyone I forgot (my mind is mush from all these pics!) - they look GREAT!!!! Wooo hoooo, this is the hottest clubhouse in the land, I assure you all. 

 

And rainy - bravo to you.


----------



## Tina (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow! This has been the most active, enthusiastic full moon "Show Yours" ever.  I'm blown away by the beauty here, both male and female! Risible, you look familiar for some reason.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 5, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> As long as they are just regular pose type pics, and not "action" shots, etc...LOL, think paysite board rules when posting.
> 
> AM



Why would I post that stuff for free when I could prbably get good money for it?


----------



## Rainahblue (Dec 5, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> As long as they are just regular pose type pics, and not "action" shots, etc...LOL, think paysite board rules when posting.
> 
> AM



Gee, whaddaya mean by "action?" You mean like me playing volleyball or jogging?  

Yeah as if.​


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 5, 2006)

And that's about all I got to work with. It was tiring enough trying to come up with those 4, damn.

**can't believe I am actually hitting the 'submit' button**


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 5, 2006)

.............


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 5, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Why would I post that stuff for free when I could prbably get good money for it?



That's a smart mind at work!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 5, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Gee, whaddaya mean by "action?" You mean like me playing volleyball or jogging?
> 
> Yeah as if.​



LOL... yeah, sure, that's what I meant. Yup.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 5, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> And that's about all I got to work with. It was tiring enough trying to come up with those 4, damn.
> 
> **can't believe I am actually hitting the 'submit' button**



Very nice!!

Where's the belly, you belly hider!!!  Actually just kidding, I know we saw belly back there somewhere... but it was cute!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 5, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> ..........



VERY nice girlie.... good job. You're so nicely rounded all over... very cute!! The thighs are GREAT, despite what you think.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 5, 2006)

Shit, I need a mop after AFG and Yankee. I been drooling like a dog over steak.


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 5, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Very nice!!
> 
> Where's the belly, you belly hider!!!  Actually just kidding, I know we saw belly back there somewhere... but it was cute!





Hm, coming right up! I do have one decent one...I got the stamp of approval from someone on it...this is the only semi-decent belly shot I gots...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 5, 2006)

..........


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 5, 2006)

Okay, AFG, NOW who's upping the sexiness factor?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 5, 2006)

Flexibility yet again


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 5, 2006)

Please excuse my boner.

(To AFG's and This1Yankee's pictures, not to JB's.)

(Although JB is damn handsome)


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 5, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Please excuse my boner.
> 
> (To AFG's and This1Yankee's pictures, not to JB's.)
> 
> (Although JB is damn handsome)





HA!!! You are still coming down here to take my next round of pictures right? Next year?


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 5, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> one more



grrr.... can't see pic.

*ha, there it is!*


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 5, 2006)

My face, and a nicely-lit arm...

.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 5, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> HA!!! You are still coming down here to take my next round of pictures right? Next year?



If plans come to fruition, it's a definite possibility. I do know my way around a camera.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 5, 2006)

I took pics, but I'm wussing out, guys. Icky day. But everyone looks great!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 5, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Please excuse my boner.
> 
> (To AFG's and This1Yankee's pictures, not to JB's.)
> 
> (Although JB is damn handsome)



I appreciate that. I'll say the same for you.


----------



## Rainahblue (Dec 5, 2006)

Ok, I'm giving in to peer pressure and a certain "special someone" who helped me arrange these. Thanks "someone!"  

Me with no face (long story):


Just to prove it's me:


Yes, that is a snowflake thong. Cute or what? I'm wearing the matching pj pants now. Oh, I took these about an hour ago.​


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 5, 2006)

Rainah --> Could you BE any prettier...goodness!!!


----------



## MWBBWFanMan (Dec 5, 2006)

All of you ladies are completely ravishing:wubu: What else is there to know? Absolutely gorgeous! All of you:smitten: :eat2:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 5, 2006)

Warning: Bare Bottom


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 5, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> Rainah --> Could you BE any prettier...goodness!!!


You're both pretty!!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 5, 2006)

Yay, more butt!! Thanks Jon.


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm getting lightheaded in here...

...and warm...



(and I'm _never_ warm!)



*WoWsers, ladies!*


----------



## Littleghost (Dec 5, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> My girlfriend's approach was much better...it truly captured the 'real me'.
> 
> .


Your name wouldn't happen to be Mark McKinney, would it? How're the rest of the Kids in the Hall?


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 5, 2006)

Littleghost said:


> Your name wouldn't happen to be Mark McKinney, would it? How're the rest of the Kids in the Hall?



I just happened to see this post as I popped back in from the Lounge, where I was viewing the "*Anonymous Crushing Your Head Announcement*" thread.


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm distracted with Dimensions when everyone's got their clothes on, but when you start taking them off... well, I... um... WHEW, boy it's getting hot in here. No way after 10 pages to comment on everybody, but a couple things stand out:

Ren- you have the smoldering look DOWN. No one can touch that look now. It is yours.
Rainy- simply. stunning. art.
Supersoup- Adorable? CHECK! Sexy? CHECK! Just beautiful.
Jay- disabled my ability to form coherent phrases for a time
FreeThinker- There really is something about a devilish man with a strategically placed guitar

I'm trying to summon up the nerve to participate... does it count if it's posted at 11:57? How often do we do this? 
Truly HOTHOTHOT everyone. whew...


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 5, 2006)

out.of.habit said:


> I'm distracted with Dimensions when everyone's got their clothes on, but when you start taking them off... well, I... um... WHEW, boy it's getting hot in here. No way after 10 pages to comment on everybody, but a couple things stand out:
> 
> Ren- you have the smoldering look DOWN. No one can touch that look now. It is yours.
> Rainy- simply. stunning. art.
> ...



You've got time, honey... pictures won't be coming down until tomorrow evening sometime.


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 5, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> You've got time, honey... pictures won't be coming down until tomorrow evening sometime.



*nervous giggle*

Oh... you got me there, didn't you?! lol

*bluuuuuuuush*
hee hee.. um... Betsy's got some work to do...


----------



## Littleghost (Dec 5, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> I just happened to see this post as I popped back in from the Lounge, where I was viewing the "*Anonymous Crushing Your Head Announcement*" thread.


That clinches it. I'm now calling you mark until the end of time.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 5, 2006)

oy oy oy...nice folks!!


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 5, 2006)

out.of.habit said:


> FreeThinker- There really is something about a devilish man with a strategically placed guitar



Why, thank you!







.


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 5, 2006)

Insert exclamatory phrase, sharp intake of breath, or sigh as necessary. 

Look of surprise (i.e., not laughing)






















Just a few examples of my oohs and ahhs. A reverse look through the lens, if you will.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 5, 2006)

Last one for this go-round.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 5, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> jeez, everyone must think it's some type of secret nudist colony here. I guess you should get nude if you wish, but you must keep the socks on. that's the only rule.


 

Last batch for the night. I'm tired, and when I get tired I start acting crazy. Therefore, these are some full-out nudes that require little censor blockies. Also, I'm going to link them instead of posting them. 

However, for those who might be interested, I might be willing to show the uncensored director's cut. Just drop me a PM.

Anyways, on with the show.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 5, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Why, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wow.


that's all I have to say about _that_ pic.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 5, 2006)

hawtness. and the captain morgan...awesomesauce.

i'm debating as to whether or not i'll post more. hmmm.


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 5, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i'm debating as to whether or not i'll post more. hmmm.



Debating is an important skill to develop, and one that Dimensions can help teach you.

Many people come here to master debate.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 5, 2006)

out.of.habit said:


> Insert exclamatory phrase, sharp intake of breath, or sigh as necessary.
> 
> Look of surprise (i.e., not laughing)
> 
> Just a few examples of my oohs and ahhs. A reverse look through the lens, if you will.



Ahhahahahaha, best contributions to the entire thread!!!  I should leave those when all the other pictures get tossed out. Just so people know what they missed. LOL


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 5, 2006)

......


AnnMarie said:


> Ahhahahahaha, best contributions to the entire thread!!!  I should leave those when all the other pictures get tossed out. Just so people know what they missed. LOL



*Yes!*


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 5, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Debating is an important skill to develop, and one that Dimensions can help teach you.
> 
> Many people come here to master debate.



Sir, this is the _third time_ today I've went to rep you and have been turned away. Just sayin'.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 5, 2006)

^^

lookin rather good in this thread lady...

here's my last one.


........


----------



## rainyday (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks to folks who posted to me. You all could make even the most reticent introvert want to rip off her clothes and say "cheese." 

And Out.of.Habit, those are perfect. I third the idea of leaving them here.


----------



## Tina (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't see why AnnMarie and I can't leave them. 

Here's the last one, similar to the first, and again, completely over-dressed and unimaginative.  Sure have been enjoying the beautiful people here, though. Thanks, y'all!


----------



## RyanFA (Dec 5, 2006)

One last pic of BrownEyedGirl. Feedback Please


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 6, 2006)

RyanFA said:


> One last pic of BrownEyedGirl. Feedback Please





Awesome!!!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 6, 2006)

supersoup said:


> ^^
> 
> lookin rather good in this thread lady...
> 
> ...


----------



## Tina (Dec 6, 2006)

I've got one here from Big, too... I made him play along.  Can't say it was taken for this thread specifically, but I enjoyed taking it anyway.


----------



## Rainahblue (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for the encouragement, you encouragers!  

out.of.habit - seriously, you look like a fat gorgeous Lindsay Lohan. Seriously. Especially pic #3. I heart freckles!​


----------



## wistful (Dec 6, 2006)

This has been such a great thread I'm not ready to let go of it just yet..I really enjoy seeing other lovely fat bodies ..it really does help me to better accept my own.I've been convinced for some time now that half the reason people don't realize the beauty of fat women is that they haven't been exposed to enough images of them.


----------



## missaf (Dec 6, 2006)

I had to leave for part of the day, but here you go-- my last for this month !


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 6, 2006)

Renaissance Woman:
If I ever.... ever... ever ever.. get a social sciences teacher as beautiful as you, I am so changing my major again 


Wistful: That comment you made makes a lot of sense. I think a lot of people hate a certain type of beauty because they are motivated by their peers. Maybe because they want to conform, they aren't able to take a look for themselves. 

On another note:

Thanks for posting everyone! This was a wonderful thread. I'm surprised I posted.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 6, 2006)

Jon Blaze said:


> Renaissance Woman:
> If I ever.... ever... ever ever.. get a social sciences teacher as beautiful as you, I am so changing my major again


And for you, automatic A+! 

Although if you showed up in one of my classes showing a glimpse of what you showed here, I can't guarantee the lectures would be that great. I'd be a bit, um, distracted.....

:batting:


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 6, 2006)

Here's one more...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 6, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> And for you, automatic A+!
> 
> Although if you showed up in one of my classes showing a glimpse of what you showed here, I can't guarantee the lectures would be that great. I'd be a bit, um, distracted.....
> 
> :batting:




Can't a guy get some extra credit? :smitten:

As for Sandie's post:

Tis the season  I guess sexy is in for this christmas :wubu:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 6, 2006)

Well this seems like a successful SYSFADD... I feel like I did my part, I showed my ass and I got 2 people to join the clubhouse today. One I know posted. I dont know about the other. But I tried!!


----------



## missaf (Dec 6, 2006)

I think this has been the most successful membership drive yet 

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## James (Dec 6, 2006)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Well this seems like a successful SYSFADD... I feel like I did my part, I showed my ass and I got 2 people to join the clubhouse today. One I know posted. I dont know about the other. But I tried!!



if its still on when i get back from work then hopefully i'll have my cam sorted out...

u shoulda told me bout this before yesterday! lol


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 6, 2006)

wistful said:


> This has been such a great thread I'm not ready to let go of it just yet..I really enjoy seeing other lovely fat bodies ..it really does help me to better accept my own.I've been convinced for some time now that half the reason people don't realize the beauty of fat women is that they haven't been exposed to enough images of them.




I completely agree with you!


----------



## biodieselman (Dec 6, 2006)

Tina said:


> Risible, you look familiar for some reason.


 
You may have seen Risible from many places in the past. As past president representing L.A. NAFFA she was on many talk shows advocating size acceptance. She was also on TV as part of Rhonda's BBW Bellydancing Troop. She has modeled clothing for several magazines including BBW Magazine & Dimensions Magazine. Check back issue #60 June '94. She is a beauty! I divorced after 24 years when the kids were grown. I jokingly call Dee my 'trophy wife'.:wubu:


----------



## Tina (Dec 6, 2006)

Ah, okay, that makes sense. I knew that lovely face was familiar to me. Thanks for enlightening me, Bio. You two make a very sharp couple.


----------



## abluesman (Dec 6, 2006)

This simply MUST be one of the best SYSFADD threads that I've seen since joining. Kudos for everyone who participated. A lovelier gathering of beautiful ladies, and handsome guys, I think could not be found anywhere.


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 6, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> This is my favorite one of this batch.
> 
> With good reason hottie!!


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 6, 2006)

Blackjack said:


>




OMG!!! :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 6, 2006)

Jon Blaze said:


> Warning: Bare Bottom


Finally!! Mother load!!


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 6, 2006)

Jon Blaze said:


> Warning: Bare Bottom




I think this is an official CHALLENGE to JayWestCoast. V.NICE JON!!!


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 6, 2006)

Since I am a pansy, here I am wearing a chair...

The I-can't-believe-I'm-even-this-nude photo


The Oh...-this-isn't-so-bad-can't-wait-to-be-better-prepared-for-the-next-SYSFADD photo


Now, if you really want us to show our asses, we ought to have a Dimensions store with 'I <3 Dimensions' cheeky panties. I would SO show you photos of THAT (on, even).


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 6, 2006)

Out.of.habit, you are so beautiful. I'm adding you to my growing list of probably straight girls that i admire from afar with sticky, sticky hands.

JUST KIDDING! (about the sticky hands)


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 6, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Out.of.habit, you are so beautiful. I'm adding you to my growing list of probably straight girls that i admire from afar with sticky, sticky hands.
> 
> JUST KIDDING! (about the sticky hands)



In general, I take stickiness as a compliment. lol 
But really, thank you. That made my whole day. S'pecially coming from a veteran dimensions gorgeous girl such as yourself.


----------



## dragorat (Dec 6, 2006)

*1st off let me say the ladies are all lovely as ever.Guys I commend you for your participation.Now here's a little more Rat for the clubhouse sweeties....*


----------



## altered states (Dec 6, 2006)

This may indeed be the best SYA(s)FADD yet... Lots of new crushes and some old ones re-booted. The FA turnout was outstanding as well. And I know now to definitely, definitely NOT mess with Freethinker.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 6, 2006)

biodieselman said:


> You may have seen Risible from many places in the past. As past president representing L.A. NAFFA she was on many talk shows advocating size acceptance. She was also on TV as part of Rhonda's BBW Bellydancing Troop. She has modeled clothing for several magazines including BBW Magazine & Dimensions Magazine. Check back issue #60 June '94. She is a beauty! I divorced after 24 years when the kids were grown. I jokingly call Dee my 'trophy wife'.:wubu:



Funny...I kept thinking I recognized "Risible" too. Nice to see Dee around fat acceptance stuff again. Someone actually asked me a while back if I knew what happened to her....now I can tell them she is hanging out at Dimensions with the rest of us old timers. 

Thanks, Biodiedelman....be sure to tell Dee hi from Sandie and Guy!


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 6, 2006)

For all those it concerns I didnt want to be left out so I will be posting pics but in lew of a broken camera ive had to borrow one and now ive got the person who lent it me vowing to help me download the pics so ive kinda have to wait for them to leave the house


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 6, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> For all those it concerns I didnt want to be left out so I will be posting pics but in lew of a broken camera ive had to borrow one and now ive got the person who lent it me vowing to help me download the pics so ive kinda have to wait for them to leave the house




YAY can't wait...kick that fool out!!! Haha


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 6, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> For all those it concerns I didnt want to be left out so I will be posting pics but in lew of a broken camera ive had to borrow one and now ive got the person who lent it me vowing to help me download the pics so ive kinda have to wait for them to leave the house



So its too late for requests? I was thinking nude, wrapped in the likeness of your favorite revolutionary? No?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 6, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> So its too late for requests? I was thinking nude, wrapped in the likeness of your favorite revolutionary? No?


No, no AFG - Saran wrap. DEFINITELY Saran wrap.


----------



## James (Dec 6, 2006)

ok... a late and moody entry for u all... I know i'm scruffy lanky git... be nice! 

the room's a tip btw... i'm moving house...


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 6, 2006)

James --> you can't DO that to me while I am at work...sheesh, where is the common consideration, huh?! Now I'm all flushed and sweaty...dammit.


you look great though. cute hat. and marilyn dressed up as R2D2 isn't bad either...haha


----------



## Tina (Dec 6, 2006)

Nothing wrong with a "scruffy lanky git"! Moving is a pain in the ass, but it's to your new house, no? Exciting! 

I've posted some pics of me and one of Big, and here's a nakkie one of us. Yeah, some of you have seen it, and we're nakkie under the water. Oh well. 
(I admit I'm doing it, in part, because I miss Big and want to look at it -- humor me, please...)


----------



## James (Dec 6, 2006)

Tina said:


> Nothing wrong with a "scruffy lanky git"! Moving is a pain in the ass, but it's to your new house, no? Exciting!
> 
> I've posted some pics of me and one of Big, and here's a nakkie one of us. Yeah, some of you have seen it, and we're nakkie under the water. Oh well.
> (I admit I'm doing it, in part, because I miss Big and want to look at it -- humor me, please...)



damn Tina..! the hotness!!!! :shocked:

funky duck too... i want one of those!


----------



## James (Dec 6, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> marilyn dressed up as R2D2 isn't bad either...haha



yeah that idea came from a *very *odd dream i had once... its a three layer stencil painted straight to the door.... hmmm i didnt really think that one through... i'm gonna have to paint over it before i move i think or i'll lose my deposit!


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 6, 2006)

James said:


> yeah that idea came from a *very *odd dream i had once... its a three layer stencil painted straight to the door.... hmmm i didnt really think that one through... i'm gonna have to paint over it before i move i think or i'll lose my deposit!




That's really impressive. I thought it was a cardboard R2 that you glued up or something, then added a marilyn head to it. 

"Talent must you have...the painting force is strong in you, padawan."


----------



## James (Dec 6, 2006)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Thats why I love you people. Cause you love my fat ass
> Sasha



yeah its alright i s'pose 

those pics def scream "buttock cuffing" to me...lol


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 6, 2006)

Here we go I didnt know how to work the camera so theyre kinda blurry and they maybe huge (file size that is)


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 6, 2006)

(sobbing softly)
Can someone please resize and rotate these pictures for this dear young man?

(Rubbing my eyes)
Can someone please send our pal some windex?

(sobbing a little harder, but with a knife clutched at my side)
*Everyone stay away from him! Away! He's mine! That ass is mine! I'LL CUT YOU!!!*

Dimensions Supporting Membership: Best $30+ ever spent.


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 6, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> (sobbing softly)
> Can someone please resize and rotate these pictures for this dear young man?
> 
> (Rubbing my eyes)
> ...



Sorry I tried resizing them on the camera but it was being non compliant  also im too shaky to take non blurry pics and the mess on the mirror has nothing to do with me... housemates :doh: 
but aww thanks! :wubu:


----------



## supersoup (Dec 6, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> Sorry I tried resizing them on the camera but it was being non compliant  also im too shaky to take non blurry pics and the mess on the mirror has nothing to do with me... housemates :doh:
> but aww thanks! :wubu:


marry me? yes, no?

 

oy the hotness...i damn near fainted!!!


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 6, 2006)

supersoup said:


> marry me? yes, no?
> 
> 
> 
> oy the hotness...i damn near fainted!!!



In good time ma'dear :wubu:


----------



## Tina (Dec 6, 2006)

Request granted. Metalhead, here you are in the coreect orientation...


----------



## Tina (Dec 6, 2006)

And the next one:


----------



## supersoup (Dec 6, 2006)

i love cute boys, and seeing their arses!!

*doing my happy dance*


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 6, 2006)

Tina said:


> Nothing wrong with a "scruffy lanky git"! Moving is a pain in the ass, but it's to your new house, no? Exciting!
> 
> I've posted some pics of me and one of Big, and here's a nakkie one of us. Yeah, some of you have seen it, and we're nakkie under the water. Oh well.
> (I admit I'm doing it, in part, because I miss Big and want to look at it -- humor me, please...)



Is that the hot tub you sent me the info on or the other??? Where is that!!???


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 6, 2006)

Drago, excellent contribution!  

Metal.... oh MY that ass, it's perfecto!

James, you've always been a hottentot, only confirmed again.  

and out.of.habit - woah mama!!!  

You guys rule - everyone. 

I'll be taking down pictures later tonight - maybe around 11pm EST, so enjoy while you can.... the sun is setting on our fabulous celebration!!!


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd just once again like to note that th uncensored versions of my photos are available for free to whomever asks.


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 6, 2006)

Damn im always late to the ball!


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Dec 6, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> Damn im always late to the ball!



Tardy, but pretty nonetheless!

Seriously...that ass...yum! And I say that without making any sort of claim on it, so AFG doesn't cut me.


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 6, 2006)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Tardy, but pretty nonetheless!
> 
> Seriously...that ass...yum! And I say that without making any sort of claim on it, so AFG doesn't cut me.



Aww thank you!  and I dunno bout avoiding being sliced!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 6, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I'd just once again like to note that th uncensored versions of my photos are available for free to whomever asks.


Unsolicited endorsement: And they are yummy.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 6, 2006)

Wow - just GORGEOUS. 

Thanks to all the lovely gents that shared their assets with us.  I'm definitely a butt girl - so seeing all these lovely, naked man-butts has made me verrrrry, verrrrry happy. :wubu:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 6, 2006)

Ohh hell yeah! Its a great world where you can pay 30 bucks to chat specialy with cool people, and see lots of hot chicks, and sexy FA ASS! hehe... me likey...


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh, metal...I think you are going to have to move to Utah so that Polygamy won't be such a big deal. THAT AZZ IS FFFFFFIIIIINNNNEEE!! Kudos to yo mama!


So sad to see this all end...really. I move for the men to post their ass pics on the "*clearing throat* gentlemen..." thread. For holiday spirit and such...


----------



## Tina (Dec 6, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Is that the hot tub you sent me the info on or the other??? Where is that!!???



Yes, m'aam. The very same.


----------



## Rainahblue (Dec 6, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Wow - just GORGEOUS.
> 
> Thanks to all the lovely gents that shared their assets with us.  I'm definitely a butt girl - so seeing all these lovely, naked man-butts has made me verrrrry, verrrrry happy. :wubu:



Yeah what she said.
Me = happy chica.  ​


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 6, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> Oh, metal...I think you are going to have to move to Utah so that Polygamy won't be such a big deal. THAT AZZ IS FFFFFFIIIIINNNNEEE!! Kudos to yo mama!
> 
> 
> So sad to see this all end...really. I move for the men to post their ass pics on the "*clearing throat* gentlemen..." thread. For holiday spirit and such...


I would have to agree with you here  I think such a thing should be instigated!


----------



## supersoup (Dec 6, 2006)

*sigh*

just adoring all this flesh one last time.

kudos everyone!! :wubu:


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 6, 2006)

Tina said:


> Yes, m'aam. The very same.



okay, I'm a dumb ass and deleted the message (I have the site) but forgot if you told me which suite/room that is... must know.  LOL


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 6, 2006)

30 minute warning!! I'm going to start the destruction shortly (it takes forever and a day).


----------



## SummerG (Dec 6, 2006)

Last minute lusting.... we have some crazy sexy people here! I can't wait till we do this again!


----------



## supersoup (Dec 6, 2006)

i vote on a quarterly show your assets day...kind of like a changing of the seasons deal...because once a year just isn't enough...


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 6, 2006)

Goodbye, hotness.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 6, 2006)

*sniffle*


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 6, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i vote on a quarterly show your assets day...kind of like a changing of the seasons deal...because once a year just isn't enough...


Good news: It DOES happen more than once a year! Woot!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 6, 2006)

out.of.habit said:


> Insert exclamatory phrase, sharp intake of breath, or sigh as necessary.
> 
> Look of surprise (i.e., not laughing)
> 
> ...



SHIT!!! I didn't delete those - but they're gone.


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 6, 2006)

That was nice.

Fleeting, like a shooting star...but _nice._

Thank you, everybody.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 6, 2006)

Okay, finished up the last of them... if anyone sees one I missed, just drop me a line. 

Thanks very much everyone... the donations/memberships and support are VERY welcome and we'll see you all (pervy grin) next time!!!


----------



## Tina (Dec 6, 2006)

I must have done it. If out.of.habit wants to re-post them, I'll put them where they belong. Sorry. Obviously, it wasn't your fault.

Thanks everyone for participating, it's been the most outrageous, fun full moon so far.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 6, 2006)

Tina said:


> I must have done it. If out.of.habit wants to re-post them, I'll put them where they belong. Sorry. Obviously, it wasn't your fault.
> 
> Thanks everyone for participating, it's been the most outrageous, fun full moon so far.



Aww, it's fine,... I was just disappointed when I realized they were missing.  But it's ok, shit happens! It was still an amazing show-off... no one is going to forget the ooohs and aaahhhhs... lol


----------



## rainyday (Dec 7, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Good news: It DOES happen more than once a year! Woot!



Yup. Every full moon, isn't it?


----------



## missaf (Dec 7, 2006)

I think it's every New Moon - every 3 months.


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 7, 2006)

Thank you so much, out.of.habit. They have been put in their rightful place.


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 7, 2006)

Wow..I leave for a day and this thread takes off!! I missed most of the pics, but I heard there were lots of amazing pictures posted. I know for many it took a lot of bravery to put themselves out there...so kudos to everyone! It's great to see us all enjoying something like this for the benefit of Dimensions.:happy:


----------



## Jane (Dec 7, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> That was nice.
> 
> Fleeting, like a shooting star...but _nice._
> 
> Thank you, everybody.


And if I failed to mention it, WHOOT WHOOT!!!!!!!


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 7, 2006)

missaf said:


> I think it's every New Moon - every 3 months.



The new moon is the opposite of the full moon (no moon visible at all in the sky), and appears with the same frequency.

Perhaps you meant once a season?

Hey, I'm too lazy to check right now...is February's full moon anywhere near Valentine's day?


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 7, 2006)

So this is it!  When is everyone gonna start posting pics to this thread? I can't wait! :eat2: :bow:


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 7, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> So this is it!  When is everyone gonna start posting pics to this thread? I can't wait! :eat2: :bow:



Cool...

I've something in mind already...

Something..._different._


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Dec 7, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> The new moon is the opposite of the full moon (no moon visible at all in the sky), and appears with the same frequency.
> 
> Perhaps you meant once a season?
> 
> Hey, I'm too lazy to check right now...is February's full moon anywhere near Valentine's day?



Nope, it's on Groundhog's Day.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 7, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> So this is it!  When is everyone gonna start posting pics to this thread? I can't wait! :eat2: :bow:



You goober.


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 7, 2006)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Nope, it's on Groundhog's Day.



Great! Just like in the movie, the day will just keep repeating itself and the pics will never come down!


----------



## love dubh (Dec 12, 2006)

Wait...so where are the pictures?! I don't see any. :/


----------



## fatlane (Dec 12, 2006)

Hopefully, someone took screen shots they can re-post.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> Wait...so where are the pictures?! I don't see any. :/



They're taken down after 24-48 hours. That why it's Strut Your Stuff for a *Day* Day. It's a lot less scary to have something a little boundary-pushing posted if you know a.) it's only available to people who are clubhouse members and b.) it's gone after a short period of time.


----------

